# dumb Question about glass panel doors



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

I just bought the glass panel door set from sommerfeldtools.com (3-Pc Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood) I also got the Rubber Glass Retainer and i got the templates for making the country style arch tops.

My question is if i make the doors and i do the arch on the top how to i cut the slot for the Rubber Glass Retainer to go into on the top if i make it a square cut on the back side? So there is a square peace of glass not an arched peace of glass.


thanks....
chris


----------



## clockdaddy (Oct 12, 2008)

43longtime said:


> I just bought the glass panel door set from sommerfeldtools.com (3-Pc Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood) I also got the Rubber Glass Retainer and i got the templates for making the country style arch tops.
> 
> My question is if i make the doors and i do the arch on the top how to i cut the slot for the Rubber Glass Retainer to go into on the top if i make it a square cut on the back side? So there is a square peace of glass not an arched peace of glass.
> 
> ...


Chris,
I attempted to open your link but could not get it to open.
Nevertheless, before you cut the arch on the doors, the sides will (or should) be parallel. First, do your layout for the arch then layout your window cuts using a square allowing adequate room at the corners as to not affect the structual strength of the door.
I, personally would cut and groove the windows before I'd cut the arch on the door. For a bit of a safety margin, leave the door a bit long and if trimming is required, do it on the botton.
CD


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Chris,
No such thing as a dumb question.
I think I understand what you are asking. I opened the link but the only thing they don't show is the rubber glass retainer material. From what you are saying a slot gets cut into the rabbited area where the glass sits. On a squared opening, this wouldn't be a problem. Now add the arch to the top and in order to use a squared piece of glass, you have to cut away the necessary amount of material on the backside of the arch to create a squared opening on the back where the glass will sit. So your question is how do you slot the top for the rubber retainer strip when the router bit is guided by a bearing that will want to follow the arched shape. Good question. Without seeing the rubber strip, it's hard to say. Another option would be to use the rubber strip on the sides and bottom and use a bead of clear silicone to hold in the top. Do you have a pic of the rubber strip you can post, and maybe a closeup of the router bit that cuts the slot?
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Chris,
> No such thing as a dumb question.
> I think I understand what you are asking. I opened the link but the only thing they don't show is the rubber glass retainer material. From what you are saying a slot gets cut into the rabbited area where the glass sits. On a squared opening, this wouldn't be a problem. Now add the arch to the top and in order to use a squared piece of glass, you have to cut away the necessary amount of material on the backside of the arch to create a squared opening on the back where the glass will sit. So your question is how do you slot the top for the rubber retainer strip when the router bit is guided by a bearing that will want to follow the arched shape. Good question. Without seeing the rubber strip, it's hard to say. Another option would be to use the rubber strip on the sides and bottom and use a bead of clear silicone to hold in the top. Do you have a pic of the rubber strip you can post, and maybe a closeup of the router bit that cuts the slot?
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


that is what i was asking where is a link the the router bit set.

*Catalog #15 Page 22-Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood

*they dont have a picture of the glass retainer on the websitehere is a link to a website that shows you how it gos together it takes a wile to load for some reason have to scroll down to see it 

http://walzcraft.com/data/walzcraft...eb Site - Frame & Mullion Doors - Revised.pdf


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking at their diagram of the slotcutter and the location of the guide bearing on the cutter, I think you could still cut the slot from the backside of the panel. You might have to put a thin piece of wood along the top of the cutout to act as a shim to locate the slot so it matches up heighthwise with the other slots, which according to the diagram, are cut from the face side of the door. Follow what I am saying? You could probably tape the piece of wood, or maybe even thin cardboard in place to run your handheld router on. I would probably just do the whole thing with silicone, as the rubber seems a little pricey. But if you want to use their system, I think it's worth a try. You might try calling them and asking them what they recommend for your situation. I am sure they know that people are going to make arch top doors. Let us know what you end up doing.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Looking at their diagram of the slotcutter and the location of the guide bearing on the cutter, I think you could still cut the slot from the backside of the panel. You might have to put a thin piece of wood along the top of the cutout to act as a shim to locate the slot so it matches up heighthwise with the other slots, which according to the diagram, are cut from the face side of the door. Follow what I am saying? You could probably tape the piece of wood, or maybe even thin cardboard in place to run your handheld router on. I would probably just do the whole thing with silicone, as the rubber seems a little pricey. But if you want to use their system, I think it's worth a try. You might try calling them and asking them what they recommend for your situation. I am sure they know that people are going to make arch top doors. Let us know what you end up doing.
> Mike Hawkins


 
thanks for all your help.

I am going to give it a try and see if i like it or not.

I figured i would have to call them and see what they say.

I watched the video of how to make the doors and it never showed you how to cut the slot in the arched top it showed you how to cut the rest and cut a slot for a squere door.

thanks..
chris


----------

